# Me



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

A more current photo of myself:


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

What, no comments? :sad:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

OMFG! MY EYES! THEY BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :crying::crying:














I be kidding, yo. You're pretty cute :wink: Also, the water and money I see laying on the table are looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmhmmm...eyes go straight for the money. :wink::laughing: Thanks. I like your avatar, by the way.


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a better one:


----------

